# ادارة الجودة في المشاريع الانشائية QC in Construction Projects



## منير (2 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ....
اخواني الكرام ... يزداد الاهتمام يوماً بعد يوم بمجال مراقبة الجودة في كل المجالات الصناعية و في بلادنا حالياً يمكن القول أننا ما نزال في الخطوات المبكرة فيما يتعلق بمراقبة الجودة Quality Control مع أنه وعند الاطلاع على أي شركة انشائية عملاقة عالمياً نجد قسم مخصص لهذه المهمات.
أرجو من الأخوة الاعزاء مساعدتي بمعلومات تخص هذا الموضوع....

وشكراً لاهتمامكم سلفاً


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 يونيو 2008)

الاخ الكريم منير

ادارة ضبط الجودة من اهم الادارات اليوم في اي منشأة
سواءا شركة مقاولات او مؤسسة صناعية او او او

ارجو ان تجد الكثير عن هذا الموضوع بالروابط التالية:

بملتقى ادارة المشاريع:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=12906

وبالهندسة الصناعية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t24704.html

و

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t74102.html

و

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91437.html

وستجد الكثير عن ضبط الجودة
بملتقى الهندسة الصناعية 
ومنه 
يمكن اخذه في مجالات الانشاء​


----------



## ايمن حسين (28 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على جهدكم


----------



## noha ahmed (26 يونيو 2011)

shokran gazelan


----------

